# Pile Mac classic / SE30



## elpedro (6 Septembre 2004)

-Et hop, me revoilà, et toujours avec mon mac classic et mon SE30  
Bon, je dois changer les piles de ces deux ordis, j'en ai trouvé sur marseille, par contre ou je me suis trouvé con c'est que je n'ai pas de torx t15 assez long pour parvenir à dévisser le capot !!!
Du coup je suis allé chez mon garagiste qui n'avait pas ca non plus, et ensuite je me suis tapé tous les magasins de bricolage de Marseille (enfin une bonne partie  :mouais: ) mais que dalle !
Impossible de trouver un tournevis assez long pour atteindre les vis...

Donc si vous savez ou je peux trouver ce type d'outil ca m'aiderai assez  :rateau: 
Ou si il y a une ame charitable qui en a un en double...  
Enfin voilà, après yaura plus qu'à tenter de trouver la pile, et ca je sens qu'on va rigoler...

Merci à tous

Au fait je laisse l'url du magasin à Marseille ou j'ai trouvé les piles : c'est une assos de mac users super sympa du coup je leur fait un peu de pub, de plus ils ont plein de matoss assez introuvable qui peut bien dépanner : www.inforoots.org/

Ciao et merci !


----------



## Luc G (6 Septembre 2004)

On peut arriver à dévisser avec un tournevis "classique", l'avantage étant que c'est beaucoup plus facile d'en trouver un avec le manche long. Ce n'est pas idéal en principe pour l'état de la vis mais avec la bonne taille, ça se faisait sans trop de problème et sans tout massacrer.


----------



## joel (7 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Avec un tournevis long ayant une panne etroite cela se fait sans probleme.

Par contre il est important que la panne rentre sans force et sans trop de jeux dans la tete de vis pour ne pas la broyer si le tournevis dérappe.

Limer la panne en fonction de ceci si besoin et quand tu devisse appui fortement sur la tete du manche du tournevise pour eviter le dérappage.

Au remontage ne pas trop serrer 

J'espere que mes conseils ne seront pas trop tardif !!!

cdlt


----------



## elpedro (7 Septembre 2004)

Okay, merci je vais éssayer comme ca, mais j'aimerai quand meme bien trouver ce torx super long... :hein:


----------



## jeje76 (19 Janvier 2008)

bonjour
je possede un mac se 30 mais rien ne s affiche alors qu'il tourne
on me dit que cela peut etre la pile a changer
qu'en pensez vous
merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2008)

jeje76 a dit:


> bonjour
> je possede un mac se 30 mais rien ne s affiche alors qu'il tourne
> on me dit que cela peut etre la pile a changer
> qu'en pensez vous
> merci



Là, je penserais plutôt à la vidéo HS (la carte ou le tube).


----------



## Berthold (20 Janvier 2008)

J'ai trouvé un torx long, mais pas assez pour les Classic, j'ai dû limer le manche pour gagner quelques centimètres, et encore, ce n'est pas fabuleusement confortable&#8230; pourtant ça doit bien exister !


----------



## cham (20 Janvier 2008)

Ce soir j'ai démonté mon Mac Plus avec une clé coudée Torx de 9 cm environ, pas facile mais quart de tour par quart de tour on y arrive. Heureusement il manquait l'autre vis cachée lol.  Sinon un tournevis plat assez fin, droit (électricien) et long devrait faire l'affaire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2008)

Berthold a dit:


> J'ai trouvé un torx long, mais pas assez pour les Classic, j'ai dû limer le manche pour gagner quelques centimètres, et encore, ce n'est pas fabuleusement confortable pourtant ça doit bien exister !



Je confirme, j'en ai eu un entre les mains du temps de mon SE30, lame d'environ 20 cm.

Sinon, petit rappel, juste okazou, les deux vis au fond de la poignée sont les mêmes que les deux accessibles au bas du boîtier, donc, en cas d'usage d'un tournevis plat, vous pouvez utiliser celles du bas pour tester les tournevis à la recherche de celui qui convient le mieux.


----------



## Invité (21 Janvier 2008)

Perso, j'utilise un bête tournevis Torx 15 d'environ 16/17 cm de long.
C'est le produit de base, mais comme il est assez fin, il rentre en entier dans la carcasse.


----------



## Berthold (22 Janvier 2008)

Voilà, mais celui que j'ai trouvé avait une collerette au niveau du manche, juste avant la lame. Donc je l'ai placé dans une perceuse* à l'instar d'un foret, fait tourné et usé avec de la toile émeri, comme sur un tour, jusqu'à ce qu'il puisse entrer dans le trou du classic;

&#8230;on fait de tout dans ce métier 

*ça rapellera quelque chose à ceux qui ont fait des micro-fusées en centre de loisirs


----------

